# Ariel bio clothes capsules 3 in 1 pods



## Deleted member 71915 (Jul 21, 2020)

I use these in the toilet in campervan.
Do you need to cut them and squeeze. Or can you just chuck um in .as when using


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 21, 2020)

They are water soluble so just drop them into the cassette. I tend to then add a litre or two of water before first use.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 21, 2020)

Only wealthy people use these. Us normal mortals use cheap own brand tablets


----------



## Tookey (Jul 21, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> They are water soluble so just drop them into the cassette. I tend to then add a litre or two of water before first use.


I prefer to do my clothes in a washing machine but needs must


----------



## peter palance (Jul 21, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I prefer to do my clothes in a washing machine but needs must


not easy to reach, when you have a small bum, do you need a lift up. steady on. one at a time, dont get wet. ok.pj. happy landings


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 21, 2020)

Take one with a glass of water for inner cleanliness.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 21, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Take one with a glass of water for inner clendiness.


That’s Andrews liver salts. 
Ah! Those were the days. Nits, rickets, brown yeast extract on a tablespoon


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 21, 2020)

Trotter said:


> That’s Andrews liver salts.
> Ah! Those were the days. Nits, rickets, brown yeast extract on a tablespoon


Nits and rickets on the spoon to,well you live and learn.


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Jul 21, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> They are water soluble so just drop them into the cassette. I tend to then add a litre or two of water before first use.


Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Jul 21, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Only wealthy people use these. Us normal mortals use cheap own brand tablets


Which ones?


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 21, 2020)

Abiteachuck said:


> Which ones?


Think Del uses Aldi ones but he is a big Morrisons fan so...


----------



## saxonrosie (Jul 21, 2020)

Trotter said:


> That’s Andrews liver salts.
> Ah! Those were the days. Nits, rickets, brown yeast extract on a tablespoon


Used to love Virol when I was a kid .


----------



## Trotter (Jul 21, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Think Del uses Aldi ones but he is a big Morrisons fan so...


Morrisons every time. Why? 15% staff discount 
Cheaper the better.


----------



## witzend (Jul 21, 2020)

Abiteachuck said:


> Which ones?


Lidil Formil liquid always buy in France cheaper we use it in the cassette and washing machine at home


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> Lidil Formil liquid always buy in France cheaper we use it in the cassette and washing machine at home


Why, exactly do you use them in the washing machine?


----------



## maingate (Jul 21, 2020)

We use Aldi or Lidl liquid. The Mrs buys a 5 litre bottle and we top up the 1 litre bottle we carry in the van. It works out a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## spigot (Jul 21, 2020)

Abiteachuck said:


> Which ones?



I use Tesco bio tablets, cheap as chips but only buy when BOGOF, cheaper still!


----------



## Tookey (Jul 21, 2020)

Was having a read to try and work out why you lot were washing your $h1t

came across this on another site and thought it was interesting



Basically (as Derek advises when using bio products) we use bio laundry products in *both* the cassette tank and the flush tank so that they are compatible.

We generally use Formil from Lidl as they are consistently cheaper than other brands but in October last year we discovered that Tesco were selling bio-tablets (solid powdery stuff) really cheap so we bought some of those; and they worked perfectly with the Formil bio liquid that we put in the flush tank.

By the way, it's not all to do with "economy".  Often in Holland, Germany and France the camping sites won't let you discharge "toilet chemicals" into their emptying systems.

Many years ago I was living on a site in Dorset and was told that I had to leave because the local Environment Agency was shutting the site down due to  high levels of pollution from the site's Klargester Sewage Treatment system.  I had a two month contract to complete and other sites were shut for the winter so I took a look at his system and procedures.

It turned out that there were two problems:
1.  After cleaning the swimming pool he dumped chlorine-rich water into his waste water system.
2.  He only had one Chemical Toilet Point on site and as a result some lazier visitors emptied their waste down ordinary toilets.

Both of these actions killed off the bugs that were supposed to be treating the sites waste water.  The owner acted, the discharge water improved, the Environment Agency withdrew the closure order and I got a two months stay *for free*.
But that's why they insist on bio products in the toilets nowadays.


----------



## witzend (Jul 21, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Why, exactly do you use them in the washing machine?


It's not Them but It.  Thats what it's designed for really washing clothes use in toilet cassettes is secondary


----------



## Deleted member 85656 (Jul 21, 2020)

Does this bio tabs/liquid work as good as the green toilet stuff?  and does it work out cheaper?  I have a couple of large bottles of green toilet stuff that came with the MH so not had to buy anything yet.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> It's not Them but It.  Thats what it's designed for really washing clothes use in toilet cassettes is secondary


Sorry my imagination ran away with me.


----------



## maingate (Jul 21, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Sorry my imagination ran away with me.



It's understandable. The concept of washing clothes must be strange for someone from Sooth Shields.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Take one with a glass of water for inner cleanliness.


how come you are still with us, you would be cleaned out for good, try andrews,-L-salts, for a quick change, dont go near the cazzy, you nite disappear, ok.pj. 
p.s. happy landings. stay carm and clean on the inside.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

Trotter said:


> That’s Andrews liver salts.
> Ah! Those were the days. Nits, rickets, brown yeast extract on a tablespoon


those were the days my friend. happy days as i remember, oh heck thats torn it, chin up, and keep smiling. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Nits and rickets on the spoon to,well you live and learn.


first you need to keep them a part, on the tung, becareful, then on the bum, happy landings, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Morrisons every time. Why? 15% staff discount
> Cheaper the better.


bit fishy, cheap skate, well done, keep going, ? to morrisons. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Was having a read to try and work out why you lot were washing your $h1t
> 
> came across this on another site and thought it was interesting
> 
> ...


thank you i liked that, good to know. ok.pj. stay cool.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

witzend said:


> It's not Them but It.  Thats what it's designed for really washing clothes use in toilet cassettes is secondary


keep the lid down, in case of splash backs, happy landings. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

witzend said:


> Lidil Formil liquid always buy in France cheaper we use it in the cassette and washing machine at home


what first, then in the cazzy, oh no. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Sorry my imagination ran away with me.


get a grip, of your self, dip your ---- in first, p.s. happy landing, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

maingate said:


> It's understandable. The concept of washing clothes must be strange for someone from Sooth Shields.


or barnard castle,  just looking. ok. pj.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2020)

eeek said:


> Does this bio tabs/liquid work as good as the green toilet stuff?  and does it work out cheaper?  I have a couple of large bottles of green toilet stuff that came with the MH so not had to buy anything yet.


Bin it,go for the bio tabs


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 22, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> They are water soluble so just drop them into the cassette. I tend to then add a litre or two of water before first use.


We never needlessly fill up the cassette. Just pop one in & wee on it to dissolve.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 22, 2020)

peter palance said:


> bit fishy, cheap skate, well done, keep going, ? to morrisons. ok.pj.


There’s a plaice for everyone 


Sharon the Cat said:


> We never needlessly fill up the cassette. Just pop one in & wee on it to dissolve.


Exactly


----------



## Trotter (Jul 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Bin it,go for the bio tabs


You’ve got it, so you might as well use it.
 Not sure, cos I’ve never used it, but I think the green is bio friendly.
There’s got to be a reason why they give the stuff away.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Nits and rickets on the spoon to,well you live and learn.


We learned how to multi task from an early age.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 22, 2020)

maingate said:


> It's understandable. The concept of washing clothes must be strange for someone from Sooth Shields.


As a Geordie bloke it certainly came as a shock when I had to fend for myself. I came to understand that women had their uses.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 22, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> As a Geordie bloke it certainly came as a shock when I had to fend for myself. I came to understand that women had their uses.



We can be way more useful than men in many ways, skills often under appreciated by blokes who were ruined by their mothers  

I blame the women who bring their lads up unable to cook, wash, clean and able to fend for themselves 
It's got a bit better over the years, but a lot of attitudes are deeply ingrained and are still passed from one generation to the next, unfortunately.


----------



## witzend (Jul 22, 2020)

eeek said:


> Does this bio tabs/liquid work as good as the green toilet stuff?  and does it work out cheaper?


IMO Formil from Lidil works better and after a quick look on  ebay it is Much cheaper I use the same amount measured in the cassette cap then add a ltr of water. Keeps inside of cassette spotless as well but give it a time before you decide and if you think it's no good nothing lost you can use it for what it''s intended


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We can be way more useful than men in many ways, skills often under appreciated by blokes who were ruined by their mothers
> 
> I blame the women who bring their lads up unable to cook, wash, clean and able to fend for themselves
> It's got a bit better over the years, but a lot of attitudes are deeply ingrained and are still passed from one generation to the next, unfortunately.


Thank God I missed that revolution.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We can be way more useful than men in many ways, skills often under appreciated by blokes who were ruined by their mothers
> 
> I blame the women who bring their lads up unable to cook, wash, clean and able to fend for themselves
> It's got a bit better over the years, but a lot of attitudes are deeply ingrained and are still passed from one generation to the next, unfortunately.


Thank God I missed that revolution.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We can be way more useful than men in many ways, skills often under appreciated by blokes who were ruined by their mothers
> 
> I blame the women who bring their lads up unable to cook, wash, clean and able to fend for themselves
> It's got a bit better over the years, but a lot of attitudes are deeply ingrained and are still passed from one generation to the next, unfortunately.


Thank God I missed that revolution.





antiquesam said:


> Thank God I missed that revolution.


I'm in stereo now 1102298, member: 17239"]
Thank God I missed that revolution.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 22, 2020)

I will stick to my non bio that doesn’t kill bacteria although I no longer have a house with a septic tank


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 22, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Thank God I missed that revolution.
> I'm in stereo now 1102298, member: 17239"]
> Thank God I missed that revolution.


[/QUOTE]

How about trying some of that Lidl bio formil, Sam, it might kill off those unwanted elderly repetitions as well as loo germs!


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 22, 2020)

We tried them a couple of times but I couldn’t stand the smell, so back to the dreaded blue stuff.
Think they were Sainsbury’s - stunk the whole van out.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We can be way more useful than men in many ways, skills often under appreciated by blokes who were ruined by their mothers



I don't think I'd ever replace a woman with a man!  Though most of the younger generations of women are almost as useless as men.  I had to teach the first three wives to cook and keep house.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 22, 2020)

I take it these women had some attributes.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 22, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> We tried them a couple of times but I couldn’t stand the smell, so back to the dreaded blue stuff.
> Think they were Sainsbury’s - stunk the whole van out.



You've just got a weird sense of smell. Everybody else uses the bio tabs no bother. Definitely better than the chemical stuff.
If and when I'm away in the van myself it will be bio tabs all the way


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 22, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> I don't think I'd ever replace a woman with a man!  Though most of the younger generations of women are almost as useless as men.  I had to teach the first three wives to cook and keep house.


You didn’t teach them how to unlock padlocks on chains, tho - until they finally made that break for freedom...


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 22, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> We tried them a couple of times but I couldn’t stand the smell, so back to the dreaded blue stuff.
> Think they were Sainsbury’s - stunk the whole van out.



You need to give it a chance to establish some useful bacteria in the cassette. 

Using Blue kills everything. 

Ideally don't rinse the cassette after emptying, just replace and add the bio tablets or liquid.


----------



## spigot (Jul 22, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> We tried them a couple of times but I couldn’t stand the smell, so back to the dreaded blue stuff.
> Think they were Sainsbury’s - stunk the whole van out.



*DON’T *use those harmful blue chemicals!!


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 22, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> You need to give it a chance to establish some useful bacteria in the cassette.
> 
> Using Blue kills everything.
> 
> Ideally don't rinse the cassette after emptying, just replace and add the bio tablets or liquid.


I'm not convinced about the no rinse bit. Sometimes two or even three rinses are required to fully expel the contents. I hope I'm not the only one who with this problem


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 22, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I'm not convinced about the no rinse bit. Sometimes two or even three rinses are required to fully expel the contents. I hope I'm not the only one who with this problem



I give our cassette a bloody good wash inside and out when returned to base. I use hot water and various detergents/soaps etc. and it definitely gets more than one rinse out. 

Might be a bit OCD for some people, but I _like_ a sparkly clean and non-smelly loo


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I give our cassette a bloody good wash inside and out when returned to base. I use hot water and various detergents/soaps etc. and it definitely gets more than one rinse out.
> 
> Might be a bit OCD for some people, but I _like_ a sparkly clean and non-smelly loo


I suspect that the cassette in my van was in the van when new 25 years ago. It's a bit scratched and battered, but I'm not buying a new one as the cost would over value the van.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 22, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> We tried them a couple of times but I couldn’t stand the smell, so back to the dreaded blue stuff.
> Think they were Sainsbury’s - stunk the whole van out.


That probably wasn’t the tablets. You might disguise it turning it blue. But it’s still the same old brown stuff


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 22, 2020)

spigot said:


> *DON’T *use those harmful blue chemicals!!


Just to confuse us Onechem use blue dye in their bio toilet liquid.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We can be way more useful than men in many ways, skills often under appreciated by blokes who were ruined by their mothers
> 
> I blame the women who bring their lads up unable to cook, wash, clean and able to fend for themselves
> It's got a bit better over the years, but a lot of attitudes are deeply ingrained and are still passed from one generation to the next, unfortunately.


Funney you say that as a lad over our road used to blow kisses to his mum and she would wave back at him to the top of our street,he was 16 and my gran yoused to say look at him tied to mummies apron strings .


----------



## oppy (Jul 22, 2020)

2 pee's in a pod springs to mind


----------



## peter palance (Jul 23, 2020)

witzend said:


> IMO Formil from Lidil works better and after a quick look on  ebay it is Much cheaper I use the same amount measured in the cassette cap then add a ltr of water. Keeps inside of cassette spotless as well but give it a time before you decide and if you think it's no good nothing lost you can use it for what it''s intended


cleaning out black holes, and smelling nice, try a bit of green, on thee odd occasion, when you look out the window,black , brown and green match, this time of the year, ok.pj. do not miss, it becomes messy.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 23, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> I don't think I'd ever replace a woman with a man!  Though most of the younger generations of women are almost as useless as men.  I had to teach the first three wives to cook and keep house.


you seem to be at it,like squirrle-ing, first you will and then u want, 3 is an odd number, no 4 coming up, nice one. keep going. ok.pj. hay good looking what,what.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 23, 2020)

Abiteachuck said:


> Which ones?


I dunno! Really rich ones I suppose.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 24, 2020)

Trotter said:


> I dunno! Really rich ones I suppose.


first put hand in pocket, pull your self together,and grab the cash, after that , just pay, then rite or wrong, u will find out ,ok.--- ok.pj.


----------



## spigot (Jul 24, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Just to confuse us Onechem use blue dye in their bio toilet liquid.



Bio toilet is not a chemical.
That Thetford Aqua Ken has got some nasty stuff in it.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 24, 2020)

Indeed. But Onechem is another manufacturer.


----------



## witzend (Jul 25, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I'm not convinced about the no rinse bit. Sometimes two or even three rinses are required to fully expel the contents. I hope I'm not the only one who with this problem


Use Formil no more hard stuff


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 26, 2020)

Picked up two of the Aldi 1 litre bottles of green this week, gone up to £6 but still a good buy if you want a fluid with a nice pine smell


----------

